# ONR in the Snow Mini Review!



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

*An mini ONR in the Snow Review!*

I decided today I wanted to give one car a quick spruce up despite the weather. It was a little milder and I had a little time to spare so decided to see how *ONR* combined with my *chemical guys drying machine *would fare. This was one wash which for me wouldn't result in a washload of MFs, towels, etc (well that's why I put another washing machine in the garage :lol. Car has been wearing Autobrite Black Magic for ages and last wash was I think two weeks ago, used as a daily driver:

*OK here's a few before shots:
*
























The wheel I caught on the curb in the week, alas a refurb will be required as I cannot live with a scuff, the first I've ever inflicted:








Another wheel:








Wheels were treated to *Autobrite Brite Gel*, I just wiped this off after I'd ONR'd the rest of the car:








*The 'kit' *- two buckets, wash filled with about 2.5oz of ONR topped to where shown, and a grout sponge:








The dryer (I like using a dryer this time of year as you're not rushing against the sun drying the car and also it keeps your neck warm :lol:








The application, sponge, not dripping but wet, short strokes where there was obvious muck, before a rinse and reload with ONR. The gloves are optional but very handy this time of year!:








Drying:








*And the results*, note this is simply ONR followed by a dry, no quick detailer, nothing more:








































Not a bad couple of reflections on the bonnet for a quick wash!

















Hope you like!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Fantastic results mate :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks great im fairly certain this was the red leon parked infront of mine at autobrights day when they cleaned up the two cars. wish mine was looking like that at the moment.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Dave, Thanks - Yes I was parked in front of another one, must have been yours!

Maybe we'll meet next time! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

yer i walked out and thought i didnt fold my mirrors took a second to register, jsut wish mine was as econimical as yours.

quick question what are you using on the plastic trim?


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

ONR does leave its own coating of some sort, which I guess helps in the reflection...


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Maybe I should try this myself. I have nevert tried the drier combined with ONR.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Davemm said:


> yer i walked out and thought i didnt fold my mirrors took a second to register, jsut wish mine was as econimical as yours.
> 
> quick question what are you using on the plastic trim?


Hi Dave,

My mirrors fold when I locked the doors - I use one of two products on my trim - with Autobrite Cheery Glaze (dead easy and great water repellent) or Autobrite Direct Berry Blast Endurance Tyre Gel which I've found is also great on trim. There's a formal review on the later in the Official Review section.

I think the last one I applied was Cherry Glaze.

Yes the 170 diesel is fun and economical, I have considered changing it for the new 265bhp beast they've bought out, but this will further my suspicion I'm just having a mid-life crisis! :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

nickmak said:


> ONR does leave its own coating of some sort, which I guess helps in the reflection...


Yes I think so - I think the previous application of Black Magic and on subsequent washes Autobrite's Berry Blast quick detailer are probably partly why it's still reflecting well.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

That's absolutely superb mate. :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

lol i drove both but the cupra felt so much quicker, but i do feel that in the fuel.

well i must be putting the endurance tyre and trim on wrong as at the slightest bit of water it runs, not the best imo.

mine dont old when i lock it, did you set that up?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Davemm said:


> lol i drove both but the cupra felt so much quicker, but i do feel that in the fuel.
> 
> well i must be putting the endurance tyre and trim on wrong as at the slightest bit of water it runs, not the best imo.
> 
> mine dont old when i lock it, did you set that up?


I hold the remote lock button down Dave, might be a slight model variation........try the cherry glaze next time, if we go to the same meet I'll bring some for you, just remind me :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

have tried that but doesnt work, im not to fussed one of mines playing up and i need to get it looked at.

i was just a little disapointed as you could clearly see where it had run down the bonnet, no i thought that it was because i rushed it the first time and it started to rain as i finished appliying it, but 2nd time it was just the same.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

looks good...still not a convert though.



one question i know Autobrite Brite Gel is acid free it seems to sugest that you should properly rinse it off after a couple of mins....how do you do this when not using a hose?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> looks good...still not a convert though.
> 
> 
> 
> one question i know Autobrite Brite Gel is acid free it seems to sugest that you should properly rinse it off after a couple of mins....how do you do this when not using a hose?


Yep I'm sure your supposed to, but I like seeing if I can try different approaches, so I just used (another) sponge and rinsed it off that way (normally I would PW it off).....and all seems to be ok...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Davemm said:


> have tried that but doesnt work, im not to fussed one of mines playing up and i need to get it looked at.
> 
> i was just a little disapointed as you could clearly see where it had run down the bonnet, no i thought that it was because i rushed it the first time and it started to rain as i finished appliying it, but 2nd time it was just the same.


Dave, might not be the cause of the issue you've had with yours, but I apply Cherry Glaze very thinly to the trim....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I realized that if you put 303 Aerospace on black trim and then wash the trim the next time with ONR, the black trim seems to have a nice glow on it that doesn't disappear! I guess 303 and ONR like each other very much.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont know, ive got something else i may try on it that has a % of carnuba in it so if i can get a good even finish it may be a better option. 

oh by the way you need to get rid of those p6000 tyres


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good, but still not shelling out on a dryer


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice to see more ONR converts.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

ONR must be a result of witchcraft...I can't fathom out how it works, but it clearly does! :thumb: I must try some at some point.

Nice Leon btw :driver:


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

very good results mate:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> ONR must be a result of witchcraft...


Oh it is! You'll find the coven just down the corridor, 2nd door on the right
...or is it left?

Clive, don't worry about mid-life crisis, that red, and especially the way you 
make it shine, is dead sexy! Of course I'm jealous, I'm way too old for red...
I settled my crisis with metallic mud! :doublesho

Regards,
Steve


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great results.


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

very envious that you can clean yourcar in this weather - i can definately see the benefits of ONR!!


----------

